# Talk your way into free office space...?



## GenieinParis (Sep 3, 2013)

We are a forward thinking brand strategy, content and experience consultancy in Brixton looking to share the love of our beautiful Victorian office space with 1-3 specialists in PR/social media or community management. We have won awards for our agency culture because we trade in collaboration... We think we're on to something by offering free space in our fun and dynamic office filled with designers, developers, communications experts and producers, in exchange for some of your brain power and collaborative energy for occasional projects.

That's it. No strings! We want to hear from you if you think this sounds like a great opportunity.

Jeannette
genieinparis@gmail.com


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 3, 2013)

So, come and work for you for free then?


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 3, 2013)

What is the name of your company?

And, sorry but cannot resist: 'fun and dynamic'??????


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 3, 2013)

Is it ok to sleep under the desk?


----------



## Garek (Sep 3, 2013)

Parasitic scum.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

GenieinParis said:


> We are a forward thinking brand strategy, content and experience consultancy in Brixton looking to share the love of our beautiful Victorian office space with 1-3 specialists in PR/social media or community management. We have won awards for our agency culture because we trade in collaboration... We think we're on to something by offering free space in our fun and dynamic office filled with designers, developers, communications experts and producers, in exchange for some of your brain power and collaborative energy for occasional projects.


I've relocated this interactive communications medium to the vibrant, forward-thinking surrounds of the Brixton Noticeboard where I believe it will be dynamically on-trend.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 3, 2013)

What's "community management"?


----------



## GenieinParis (Sep 3, 2013)

It's not a request to work for free, but an offer for space in a very creative office, to see how and if bartering a bit of time, to an agreed level, benefits all.  We are very involved in pro-bono start-up work so looking to see how this might appeal to the right type of forward thinkers. Let us know if this sounds helpful please and best of luck to the rest!


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

I hate the wrong  type of forward thinkers.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I hate the wrong  type of forward thinkers.


 
I forward you a thinker


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2013)

GenieinParis said:


> We are a forward thinking brand strategy, content and experience consultancy in Brixton looking to share the love of our beautiful Victorian office space with 1-3 specialists in PR/social media or community management. We have won awards for our agency culture because we trade in collaboration... We think we're on to something by offering free space in our fun and dynamic office filled with designers, developers, communications experts and producers, in exchange for some of your brain power and collaborative energy for occasional projects.
> 
> That's it. No strings! We want to hear from you if you think this sounds like a great opportunity.
> 
> ...



How much space is there? I've got some stuff that needs a temporary home.


----------



## tombowler (Sep 3, 2013)

Could somone ask them to post in English?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 3, 2013)

OK.. Can someone help me with each of the sections below. I keep trying to read and understand it, but sick keeps coming up into my mouth..



> We are a forward thinking


I have no idea what this means. What other ways can you think. Can you even think in a direction? Am I doing backward thinking, right now?



> brand strategy, content and experience consultancy


Experience consultancy. Experience.. Consultancy...



> in Brixton


Obviously, its going to be in trendy brixton.



> looking to share the love of our beautiful Victorian office space


Share the love of your victorian office space. Just the love?



> with 1-3 specialists in PR/social media or community management.


Community management sounds like something from 1930s germany.



> We have won awards for our agency culture


Who is givng awards for quality of a culture generated by an agency. And more importantly, why are they giving awards for it.



> because we trade in collaboration...


I think that is what all agencies do, right? Just tarted up in words.



> in exchange for some of your brain power and collaborative energy for occasional projects.


Ah I see.. work for free for us and we will let you sit in our office. I hope my boss doesn't read


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 3, 2013)

i sell violent pornography.  can we talk?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 3, 2013)

creatives eh


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2013)

GenieinParis said:


> We think we're on to something by offering free space in our fun and dynamic office



Still think that?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 3, 2013)

but seriously, can we talk?  i feel that arse rape vomit bitches 6 could do with some new ideas behind it.  it's totally modern and ironic,  promise...


----------



## xenon (Sep 3, 2013)

Stop talking like that, you cunt. <@op>


----------

